# soap used to clean clubs



## wdbdodge (May 14, 2007)

Just wondering what kind of soap people use when they clean their clubs? I have used Mr Clean in the past and currently use Murphy's Oil. Does anyone also know of any soap that specifically shouldn't be used? Thanks.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


I usually just use regular dishwashing detergent and a non-metallic scrub brush. Sometimes I'll use SoftScrub with bleach and although it works very well, it takes a while to rinse it completely off the grips.

For cleaning golf balls and hats, the dishwasher is the way to go.


-JP


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I normally use a wet rag, and something to clean the grooves..seems easier than soaking it in soap for a while. Only takes like 6 minutes.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I use warm water to soften the mud in the grooves, an old toothbrush and a couple drops of liquid hand soap, only because it happens to be there by the bathroom sink where i clean my clubs. Dish washing liquid would be just as good, but the key element is the toothbrush.

On the course, I tend to wet the lower half of the towel that hangs on my bag and wipe my club after every shot.

As badly as I played this afternoon, I even tried wiping off the putter in hopes it would help.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I try just hot water and a Dobie pad on my grips. That seems to do it for me. On clubs, just water and a hard brush.

I just don't like the idea of soap residue on my grips. I'm always worried that at the wrong time they'll get slippery on me - yeah - I know, what a dope!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

mkoreiwo said:


> I just don't like the idea of soap residue on my grips. I'm always worried that at the wrong time they'll get slippery on me


If I did that, at least I'd have an excuse...  

I recently put new grips on my clubs, so it's not an issue right now, but I'll occasionally scrub them with dishwashing liquid on a plastic scrubby pad. It roughs them up, takes out the dirt and returns a bit of the tackiness once they get old. Since I use the Golf Pride Tour Wrap grips, I find the tacky feel lasts quite a while and by the time I need to clean them, I usually need to change them.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I forgot about the grip cleaning part..spray some Windex on your grips, wipe it, then let it air dry. Makes your grips like new!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I usually just use a nylon brush and water. I'll let the clubhead soak for about 30 seconds, then brush out the grooves. There's really no need to use soap unless you've got some really really deep down dirt that has been caked on there for years. If you are going to use soap, use a very mild soap, like a car washing soap that you mix with water. Don't use dish soap. You'll end up stripping the finish if you do it enough.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I use windex to clean the grips and heads of my clubs, works really well...


----------

